
[video]: The Silicon Valley of Hardware - kevindeasis
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGJ5cZnoodY&feature=youtu.be
======
Tempest1981
Impressive growth -- would be fun to try to figure out the planning for that:

"Through strong government planning and infrastructural development Shenzhen
saw an average annual population growth around 30% for the next 3 decades"
(1979-2007)

\- from
[https://encounteringurbanization.wordpress.com/2011/06/22/sh...](https://encounteringurbanization.wordpress.com/2011/06/22/shenzhen-
the-instant-city/)

